# WindowsXP - habe seit heute uraltes Datum und falsche Uhrzeit :-(



## Sumisu (26. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade entdeckt, dass die Uhrzeit meines PCs  völlig 
falsch ist und, schlimmer noch, dass das Datum völlig falsch 
ist! - Seit _heute _erst, gestern war sie noch richtig... 

Wir haben jetzt genau 14:00 und den 26.08.2007 - MEINE PC-Uhr 
sagt aber 23:19 und 31.12.2001 !!

Habe jetzt Schiss, dass mit meinem Systhem irgendwas nicht 
stimmt.
Klar kann ich die Uhrzeit wieder richtig einstellen, aber ist dann 
auch das Problem behoben, oder geht mein PC, Windows, etc. 
demnächst nun kaputt? 

Wäre toll, wenn mir jmd. dazu etwas sagen könnte - bin leider 
absolut unwissend, was solche Sachen betrifft... *schluck*
Ist absolut (lebens-)wichtig für mich, brauche meinen PC.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. August 2007)

Stell das ganze mal auf das aktuelle Datum und Uhrzeit. Wenn das nach einem Herunterfahren und neu Booten wieder passiert ist vermutlich lediglich die Batterie auf deinem Motherboard leer.


----------



## Sumisu (26. August 2007)

Hallo DJTeac,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Habe die Uhrzeit und Datum wieder richtig eingestellt und 
jetzt einen Neustart gemacht. - Die Uhrzeit ist jetzt immer 
noch die richtige...


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. August 2007)

Das wird eventuell wieder morgen Früh auftauchen (wenn es denn die Batterie ist) weil selbst bei leerer Batterie das Board eine gewisse Zeit nach dem Ausschalten noch Strom hat.
Der PC muss also länger ausgeschaltet sein damit das auftritt.


----------



## Sumisu (26. August 2007)

@DJ Teac

OK, dann werde ich das Ganze dann morgen früh z.B. 
noch mal testen, mit mehr Zeit dazwischen - ich werde 
dann noch mal "Laut geben" dazu, was sich dann 
ergeben hat. 

Danke bis dahin schon mal.


----------



## Sumisu (26. August 2007)

*zusätzlich Meldung beim Hochfahren bekommen*

*Hallo noch mal.* 

Nun ist es wieder passiert, die Uhrzeit und das Datum sind wieder alles, nur 
nicht richtig. *seufz*
Habe allerdings während dem Hochfahren noch folgende Meldung angezeigt 
bekommen, siehe folgenden Link - habe einen Screenshot gemacht:

Screenshot

OK, ich gebe zu, mein Englisch ist miserabel und die PC-Kenntnisse sind ja
auch nicht besser, wie schon gesagt... - Was bedeutet das nun in 
Dreiteufelsnamen, was will mir Windows, Bios oder was auch immer damit 
sagen..? :-(
Steht ja was mit "clock" drin: Wird mir da jetzt auf umständliche Weise nun 
doch erklärt, dass ich (nur) die Knopfbatterie auf meinem Motherboard zu 
wechseln habe..? *planlos*
Wäre mir natürlich am liebsten, das wäre wohl am einfachsten zu beheben. 

Sollte es aber was anderes bedeuten - kann mich da jmd. aufklären? 
Das wäre nett. 


Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Navy (26. August 2007)

Keine Angst, es scheint tatsächlich nur an der Zelle zu liegen. Nach dem Tausch sollte er noch einmal diese Meldung bringen und dann solltest Du keine Probleme mehr damit haben.

BTW: Das BIOS meldet nur, daß er keine Konfiguration laden kann und die Standardeinstellungen verwendet. Es könnte sein, daß Du im Nachhinein noch einige Anpassungen vornehmen müsstest um die Performance des Systems zu steigern.


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. August 2007)

Es kann die Knopfbatterie sein.
Wenn diese nichtmehr genügend Saft liefert verliert dein Bios die Einstellungen (wozu auch die Uhrzeit gehört). Dadurch erhällt das BIOS dann eine falsche Prüfsumme, mit welchen es die Einstellungen auf Gültigkeit überprüft, und resettet alle Einstellungen auf "Werkststandart".

Zumindest hab ich diese Meldung auch schon bei Kunden PCs beseitigt bekommen durch das einfache wechseln der Batterie.

Natürlich kann man niemals garantieren dass es wirklich die Batterie ist, aber es ist am wahrscheinlichstem.


----------



## Sumisu (1. September 2007)

*bleibt jetzt noch im BIOS hängen*

*Hallo Leute*,

melde mich zurück, hat leider jetzt am WE erst geklappt.

Also es WAR die Batterie vom Motherboard, die Uhr geht nämlich jetzt 
wieder, seitdem ich die Knopfzelle ausgetauscht habe. 
____________________________________

Ein Problem habe ich jetzt allerdings noch:
Der PC bleibt beim Hochfahren leider immer noch im BIOS hängen. 
Die Meldung ist nun, seitdem ich die Batterie ausgewechselt habe, 
eine andere. Siehe Screenshot.

Screenshot
____________________________________

Komme nur noch weiter mit Hochfahren, wenn ich F1 drücke - DAS 
habe ich noch hinbekommen. 

Kann mir jmd. sagen, was ich da jetzt noch machen muss? Ich weiß, 
dass ich was im BIOS rumfuhrwerken muss, leider habe ich das nie 
gemacht bisher, weil ich da nix von verstehe, und Bammel habe, dass 
ich da was "kaputt" mache, wovon ich keinen Plan habe und weiß 
auch nicht, ob ich aus dem BIOS wieder alleine rauskomme. *kreisch*
Mein Englisch, wie gesagt ist nicht gut... 

Könnt Ihr mir da behilflich sein, dass mein PC hinterher wieder ganz 
normal hochfährt?

Danke schon mal!


----------

